# Meal in a pot



## reamy (Aug 16, 2012)

this is a comfort food dish that seems to make people invite themselves to dinner, quick and easy,
boil the country ribs until they easy shredded with a fork , save the juice in cup 
shred the meat and set aside ,dice peppers and onion. and simmer in meat juice , about 20 min`s add soup and warm then add shredded meat stir and simmer about 10 min`s


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sounds nice, thanks for sharing


----------

